# Layton/Kaysville Marsh



## afranks (Nov 23, 2014)

I have been searching all over to find out more information about these marshes, I contacted the DWR but the people I spoke/emailed had no idea. I know that the access to the Layton marsh is at the bottom of gentile, but does anyone else have any information on these two marshes? How far is it to water? Parking locations? Anything would be appreciated.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Parking is sparse with homes now... the water is a LOOOOOONG way out due to water levels. Ponds out there are really deep and you sometimes cannot retrieve your decoys. If you need more info let me know.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 to tallbuck. I grew up hunting these marshes and still do on occasion, but to get to the holes that i used to hunt it's a lot of phrag busting and thigh deep mud in a lot of spots.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

afranks said:


> I have been searching all over to find out more information about these marshes, I contacted the DWR but the people I spoke/emailed had no idea. I know that the access to the Layton marsh is at the bottom of gentile, but does anyone else have any information on these two marshes? How far is it to water? Parking locations? Anything would be appreciated.


 What a sad situation the Layton Kaysville marsh is. Used to be my favorite place to hunt.


----------

